# Fischereischein abholen



## fabian1306 (19. November 2009)

Also ich habe vor paar stunden mein Fischereiprüfung erfolgreich bestanden :m und will mir erst nächstes jahr den schein holen da ich nicht für dieses jahr voll zahlen möchte aber das kann ich erst am 5.1.10 meine frage ist ob ich mir den schein eher holen kann aber so das er erst ab dem nächstem jahr gültig ist ???


----------



## schrauber78 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein abholen*

Das glaube ich eher nicht, denn du könntest es ja ausnutzen und schon vorher fischen gehen.


----------



## fabian1306 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein abholen*

naja schade bin nähmlich über neujahr am rhein#d


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. November 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein abholen*

ist es bei euch so, daß ihr den fischereischein für`s kalenderjahr bekommt? zumindest in brandenburg war es so, daß er lfd. jahre ab ausstellung gilt. oder verwechselt ihr das mit einer jahres- gewässererlaubnis?


----------



## angler87 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein abholen*

hallo fabian1306
erstmal glückwunsch zur bestandenen prüfung 
mein bekannter hatte gestern seine fischreireiprüfung 
er hat heute sein fischerreischein (5jahre) abgeholt er hat sein schein erst ab 1.1.2010 austellen lassen 
musst du mal bei deiner gemeinde nach fragen 

gruß angler87


----------



## fabian1306 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein abholen*

ok danke für die antworten werde die nächsten tage mal nachschauen


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. November 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein abholen*

Hatte damals (BERLIN, 5 Jahre gültig) auch den Schein gegen Ende des Jahres abgeholt, und die Gebühr "für den Schein" bezahlt. Bin dann im Januar zu meinem Angelladen gefahren, und habe erst dort die Fischereiabgabemarke für das Jahr einkleben lassen. Damit hatte niemand nen Problem. Und was soll der TE den bitte ausnutzen? Ohne Fischereiabgabemarke ist der Schein an sich eh ungültig ...


----------



## LiRZG (21. November 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein abholen*

Habe 2007 die Prüfung gemacht und bin dann am ersten Werktag im Jahr 2008 zum Rathaus gegangen um mir meinen Schein zu holen - ich wollte die Nummer 1 haben. Allerdings gab es eine höhere Nummer und die Dame vom Rathaus erzählte mir, dass es möglich ist, den Schein schon früher zu holen, die Gültigkeit kann dann ja eingetragen werden.


----------

